# حصريا ولاول مرة وتحدى ترنيمة "مافارقنيش" لنخبة من المرنمين - على اكتر من سيرفر.



## بولا وديع (30 نوفمبر 2010)

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






حصريا ولاول مرة وتحدى ترنيمة 
"مافارقنيش" لنخبة من المرنمين 

المرنمين

مافارقنيش - زياد شحادة
مافارقنيش - بيتر جمال
مافارقنيش - ماهر فايز
مافارقنيش - عيس كعبر
مافارقنيش - ليديا شديد

كلمات الترنيمة

مافارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك دا مافارقنيش 
من و انا لسه في رحم الام الرحمة شالتني ما سابتنيش
مرة اتعبد مرة اتسند مرة اتشدد و انا وياك 
و المرات اتانيه لما ابعد ارجع القاك مانستنيش
لما بلاقي النفس انهارت تحت رحاية شك وضيق 
والنوم هارب مني اطالب قلبك واصرخ ماتسبنيش 
و اما اتحارب و انا في القارب بالموجه و الريح 
و الخوف و ابقي بنازع في هزيع رابع تيجي تدافع عني اعيش 
دوب قلبي حنانك سيدي و سابني ما بين حمد و تسبيح 
و انا متاخد مسبي و ساجد قدام حب مبينتهيش

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 27 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 












​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا سمعتها بس للمرنمة ليديا شديد...
لكن مسمعتهاش لنخبة من المرنمين ..
جارى التحميل...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا بولا ليك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لينكات اخرى للتحميل

to links


​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أنا سمعتها بس للمرنمة ليديا شديد...
> لكن مسمعتهاش لنخبة من المرنمين ..
> جارى التحميل...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



يارب تكون عجبتك 
مرسى لمرورك


----------



## بولا وديع (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى يا بولا ليك
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



مرسى لمرورك المتواضع 
 ربنا يعوضك يابنت العدرا​


----------



## elamer1000 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*جارى التحميل*

*+++*​


----------

